# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  normalization of receipt help pls

## justinbiber

DESCRIPTION|QTY|UNIT COST|TOTAL|TRANSACTION TYPE

i need to convert it to 1st NF, 2nd NF , 3rd NF and BCNF
pls help i already did a lot of searching in the net. i really cant seem to understand how normalization works.
 :Smilie:

----------


## skhanal

Look for E. F. Codd book.

----------

